# فاجعة طلاب المسيحين في اطراف موصل العراق



## bashaeran (2 مايو 2010)

*نسمع في هذه الاثناء بان( الارهاب لا دين له . لكن اذا كان الدين فيه ارهاب فماذا يقال )مذبحة وفاجعة اخرى ضد الطلاب العزل لا مسلحين ولا لهم شعار العلمانية ولا ولا ولا .
اخوتي تسطيعون ان  وتساهموا بردود مساهماتكم  لهذه الجريمة الوحشية الخالية من الانسانية بحق اي كان ومن ضمنهم الاخوة والاخوات الجرح الذي يصل الى مئات وتطلعكم على اخبار اكثر اطلاع على العنوان الاتي*
*www.ishtartv.com*

*في يوم الاحد 2/5/2010 كان الطلاب من اهلي بغديدا وبرطلة والمناطق تابع لهما متوجهين الى الكليات والمعاهد في موصل مدينة الارهاب  لدراسة بعد العطلة. انفجرت سيارة مفخخة بين 16 حافلة واصيب على اثرها اكثر من 104 طالب وطالبة ومن بينهم القتلى .نطلب من الله ان يشفى  الجرحى ويسكن الشهداء الجنة .*


----------



## bashaeran (2 مايو 2010)

*يلا ياجماعة منتضرين ردودكم ومساهماتكم*


----------



## alpha&omega (2 مايو 2010)

*اشهيد و اكثر من 80 جريح في انفجاران يستهدفان طلبة مسيحيين*

الموصل (العراق) (رويترز) - قالت الشرطة العراقية ان انفجارين وقعا مما أسفر عن سقوط قتيل واصابة 100 شخص في شمال العراق يوم الاحد في هجوم فيما يبدو على الاقلية المسيحية بالبلاد.

وانفجرت سيارة ملغومة وقنبلة مزروعة على الطريق قرب حافلات تقل طلبة جامعيين بالقرب من مدينة الموصل الواقعة على بعد 390 كيلومترا شمالي بغداد.

وأشارت الشرطة الى أن القتيل مسيحي يملك متجرا قرب مكان الانفجارين.

وكانت الحافلات تنقل الطلبة من بلدة الحمدانية التي تقطنها أغلبية مسيحية والواقعة على بعد 40 كيلومترا شرقي الموصل.

وقال نيسان كرومي رئيس بلدية الحمدانية ان جميعهم كانوا طلبة مسيحيين وانهم يذهبون في حافلات كهذه الى جامعة الموصل منذ الاوقات المضطربة حين كان المسيحيون يستهدفون فيما مضى.

ومنذ فترة طويلة يستهدف متشددون سنة مثل تنظيم القاعدة المسيحيين واليزيديين والشبك والاقليات العراقية الاخرى فضلا عن الاغلبية الشيعية. ويقدر عدد المسيحيين بنحو 750 الف شخص وهي أقلية صغيرة في دولة عدد سكانها نحو 30 مليون نسمة

افاد مصدر "عنكاوا كوم" في بلدة بغديدا ان سيارة مفخخة، انفجرت في الساعة الثامنة من صباح اليوم، بين الباصات المخصصة لنقل طلبة بغديدا الى جامعة الموصل، واسفر الانفجار عن جرح العشرات من الطلبة في حين لم يعرف عدد القتلى حتى الان.

واضاف المصدر ان السيارة المفخخة انفجرت بالقرب من سيطرة "كوكجلي" والسيطرة المشتركة على الطريق الواقعة بين الموصل وبغديدا.

واوضح المصدر ان ثلاثة باصات على الاقل تأثروا بالانفجار الذي خلف قرابة 70 جريح فيما قتل واحد على الاقل ولا زال عدد الضحايا غير واضح حتى ساعة اعداد هذا الخبر.

وبينّ المصدر ان اطلاق رصاص غير معروف المصدر حصل اثناء وقوع الحادث.

وذكر المصدر ان الجرحى نقلوا الى مستشفى الحمدانية وهم بحاجة شديدة للتبرع بالدم فيما اغلقت جميع الطرق المؤدية الى الموصل.

واشار مراسل الموقع الذي زار مشفى الحمدانية الى عدم وجود حالات خطيرة بين الاصابات غير انه اوضح ان من بين الحالات من يتطلب بتر طرف من اطرافها.
وامام مستشفى الحمدانية يتجمع الان ما يزيد عن الـف شخص، جلهم من ذوي واهالي الطلبة الذين جاءوا للاطمئنان على ابنائهم فيما تنتشر العشرات من سيارات الاسعاف والشرطة والامن في المنطقة بالاضافة الى وفود المسؤولين التي بدأت بالوصول، لتفقد حالة الاصابات والاطمئنان على الطلبة.

في الشأن ذاته، ساد الحزن شوارع بغديدا، اكبر المدن المسيحية في العراق، التي يبلغ عدد ساكنيها الاصليين مع الوافدين اليها ما بين 40 – 45 الف شخص، وتقع على بعد 22 كم من الموصل.

افادت مصادر "عنكاوا كوم" ان 16 مصاب جراء الانفجار الذي وقع، صباح اليوم، وسط الباصات المخصصة لنقل الطلبة الجامعيين في بغديدا، وصلوا الى مستشفيات اربيل، ترواحت اصابتهم بين الحرجة والخطيرة فيما اصطفت طوابير من اهالي عنكاوا امام المستشفيات للتبرع بالدم.

وقالت المصادر ان 3 من الاصابات الـ16 التي وصلت الى اربيل حالتها خطيرة والاخرى حرجة، وقد استقبلت مستشفى الطوارىء الجمهوري 9 من المصابين الـ 16 فيما استقبل مستشفى الطوارئ الـ 7 الاخرون.










































الاخبار منقولة عن موقع رويترز و موقع عنكاوا دوت كوم و موقع فضائية عشتار


----------



## kemo.stars (2 مايو 2010)

*رد: اشهيد و اكثر من 80 جريح في انفجاران يستهدفان طلبة مسيحيين*

منكم لله يا مسلمين مش هتبطلو الغدر اللى فى دمكم ده
وايه زنب البشر دى يحصل فيها كده حرام عليكم 
تعاله بقا يا رب لتحكم بالعدل


----------



## antonius (2 مايو 2010)

*رد: اشهيد و اكثر من 80 جريح في انفجاران يستهدفان طلبة مسيحيين*

انه  يوم حزن يا اخوة....
لنرفع ايدينا ونصلي لاجل هؤلاء المساكين...الطلبة الجامعيين ابناء الرب...
صبّر اهلهم يا رب واشفي جرحاهم ....
انه حقاً عارٌ لا يلحقه عار .....اين انتم يا مسلمين؟ واحدة محجبة يقتلها معتوه في المانيا تقوم الدنيا ولا تقعد عليها....ولكن اصواتكم القذرة تخرس عندما يفجر اخوتكم المئات منّا ونحن اهل البلد وابناء السلام واعوانه منذ خلقنا!!!
تباً لكم ....شياطينٌ خرس....تُظهِرون الطيبة نفاقاً وانتم والله تفرحون بهذه الاحداث الاجرامية بدليل عدم استنكاركم لها


----------



## alpha&omega (2 مايو 2010)

*رد: اشهيد و اكثر من 80 جريح في انفجاران يستهدفان طلبة مسيحيين*

رابط فيديو 


http://www.ishtartv.com/vvideotv,273.html


----------



## alpha&omega (2 مايو 2010)

*رد: اشهيد و اكثر من 80 جريح في انفجاران يستهدفان طلبة مسيحيين*

شاهدوا ماذا فعل الارهابيين باخوتكم واخواتكم من ابناء النور 



http://www.ishtartv.com/vvideotv,273.html


----------



## alpha&omega (2 مايو 2010)

*شاهدوا ماذا فعل الارهابيين باخوتكم واخواتكم من ابناء النور في الموصل*


شاهدوا ماذا فعل الارهابيين باخوانكم واخواتكم من ابناء النور



http://www.ishtartv.com/vvideotv,273.html


----------



## jojo_angelic (2 مايو 2010)

*رد: شاهدوا ماذا فعل الارهابيين باخوتكم واخواتكم من ابناء النور في الموصل*


        مرة أخرى حاول الارهابيين الجبناء أن ينالوا من عزيمة اخوانكم المسيحيين
        في الموصل بأستهداف (3 ) باصات لنقل الطلبة الجامعيين من منطقة بغديدا (قرقوش)
        الى الموصل ، ففجروا  عليهـم سيارة ملغومة وعبوه ناسفة وحالة (100) طالب وطالبة 
        بيــن المــوت والحيـــاة.
        الرحمة وملكوت السماء لشهدائنا الاكرم منا جميعا والشفاء العاجــل
        لجرحانا الكرام والصبر والسلوان لعائلات الشهداء  والخزي والعار للآرهابيين القتله


        صلــوا لآجـــل راحـــة أنفــس شهدائنـــا.

         ومــع الاســف لم أرى أي رد أو شجــب من قبــل أعضــاء المنتــدى
         بالرغم من مرورهم على الموضــوع .


----------



## man4truth (2 مايو 2010)

*رد: شاهدوا ماذا فعل الارهابيين باخوتكم واخواتكم من ابناء النور في الموصل*

*ربنا لا يترك اولاده أبدا
وحيثما يشتد الاضطهاد يتقوى الايمان اكثر وأكثر*


----------



## حمورابي (2 مايو 2010)

*رد: شاهدوا ماذا فعل الارهابيين باخوتكم واخواتكم من ابناء النور في الموصل*

*أشكرك عزيزي على نَقلْ الموضوع ومن قناة عشتار الفضائية . 
انا تابعتُ النقل المُباشر للاحداث وفعلاً أحداث مؤلمة جداً 
طلاب وطالبات أما عينهُ فُقعت أو وجهُهُ كلهُ او طار شئ من جسمه ِ 

يُذكر أن قبل هذا الحدث كان قد تم زرع القنابل في سياراة الطلاب ولكن تم كشفها ولكن هذه المرة زرعت بجانب الشارع وحينما مرت السيارات أنفجرت القنبلة . 

يردون من المسيحيين ترك الموصل . 
أما أسلم تسلم . 
أو دفع الجزية . 
أو ترك المنزل بدون أخذ شئ منهُ 



ألأرهاب + ألأحتلال + الفساد في الحكومة . = الحمل على الشعب المسكين . 








نينوى/ أصوات العراق: قال مصدر في شرطة محافظة نينوى، الاحد، إن شخصا قتل واصيب 90 آخرون بجروح اثر انفجار سيارة مفخخة استهدفت حافلات لنقل طلبة مسيحيين إلى جامعة الموصل شرقي المدينة، أعقبتها عبوة ناسفة.
وأوضح المصدر لوكالة (أصوات العراق) أن “سيارة مفخخة انفجرت صباح اليوم اعقبتها عبوة ناسفة مستهدفة حافلات لنقل طلبة مسيحيين إلى الجامعة في منطقة كوك جلي شرقي مدينة الموصل ما أدى إلى مقتل شخص وجرح 90 آخرين أغلبهم من الطلبة المتوجهين إلى الجامعة”.
ويذكر أن الحادث ليس الاول من نوعه إذ تستهدف حافلات نقل الطلبة المسيحيين بين آونة واخرى بانفجارات بعبوات ناسفة او مفخخات كان آخرها انفجار عبوة لاصقة بحافلة لنقل الطلاب من الجامعة إلى قضاء الحمدانية ذو الغالبية المسيحية داخل حرم جامعة الموصل في (10/1/2010) ما أدى إلى اصابة ثلاثة منهم بجروح بينهم شقيقتان، بحسب مصادر امنية.
كما كان عدة آلاف من الطلبة المسيحيين في الموصل قد انقطعوا عن الدوام في مدارسهم وجامعاتهم مطلع شباط فبراير الماضي بعد استهداف عوائل مسيحية من قبل مجهولين، إذ تصاعدت خلال الشهر المذكور مع قرب موعد اجراء الانتخابات البرلمانية في العراق عمليات استهداف المسيحيين خاصة في مدينة الموصل، مركز محافظة نينوى، والتي يعيش فيها العرب والكرد والمسلمون والمسيحيون جنبا إلى جنب.
وتقع مدينة الموصل، مركز محافظة نينوى، على مسافة 405 كم شمال العاصمة بغداد. ‏
ا ح (خ) -2- 6- ش م


المصدر*


----------



## jojo_angelic (2 مايو 2010)

*رد: شاهدوا ماذا فعل الارهابيين باخوتكم واخواتكم من ابناء النور في الموصل*

  man4truth 
                            اشكرررررر شعورك أخي
                            باركـــك الـــرب


----------



## BITAR (2 مايو 2010)

*كم كانت الفاجعة *
*وانا اشاهد البث المباشر داخل المستشفى*
*بواسطة قناة عشتار*
*وقول احد المصابيين*
*نحن علمنا المسيح ان نحب الناس*
*اتمنى ان تصل رساله هذا المصاب*
*الى*
*الارهابيين*​


----------



## jojo_angelic (2 مايو 2010)

bitar
                           اشكر مشاعرك تجاه أخوتك في الموصل
                           ســلام المسيح معـــــك


----------



## Alcrusader (2 مايو 2010)

متى سينتهي بؤسنا مع الإسلام!@#
الله  يسامحهم !@#


----------



## OnZ_alhalim (3 مايو 2010)

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل 
أن لله وأن إليه راجعون 
اللهم عليك بكل من كان وراء هذا التفجير الجبان . . . أمين اللهم أمين
*   *  *
اللهم شافي الجرحى وعافهم وأعفو عنهم
اللهم صبرهم وصبر أهلهم
اللهم خفف عنهم ما هم فيه يا الله
*  *  *
أخواني لستم فقط من تألم , فلقد تألمنا وبكت أعيوننا دما لهذه الأحداث المؤسفة
ونحن نستنكر ما جرى اليوم من تفجيرات جبانة على الطلبة والطالبات الأبرياء
*  *  *
أخواني وأخواتي الكرام أعضاء المنتدى
ويا اخي Kemo.stars , ويا أخي antonius

ليس هناك مسلم ولا اي شخص عاقل يستهدف ويقتل ويفجر
ناس أبرياء بغض النضر عن هوياتهم وطوائفهم ,
وأود أن أبين أنه لا يوجد مسلم يقف وراء هذه التفجيرات إلا الجبناء الكفار الذين تبرى منهم الاسلام
وقتل النفس محرمة في العديد من السور والأحاديث في الدين الاسلامي
فقد قال تعالى في القران الكريم" مَن‌ قَتَلَ نَفْسًا بِغَيْرِ نَفْسٍ أَوْ فَسَادٍ فِي‌ الاْرْضِ فَكَأَنـَّمَا قَتَلَ النَّاسَ جَمِيعًا ومَنْ أَحْيَاهَا فَكَأَنـَّمَا أَحْيَا النَّاسَ جَمِيعًا وَلَقَدْ جَآءَتْهُمْ رُسُلُنَا بِالْبَيِّنَـاتِ ثُمَّ إِنَّ كَثِيرًا مِّنهُمْ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ فِي‌ الاْرْضِ لَمُسْرِفُونَ "
. .. . . 
وأود أن أبين عكس ما تظن بنا حيث كثيرا من أصدقائنا وجيراننا وأحبائنا مسيحيين 
وقد عشنا سنيين في ألفة ومودة ومحبة .

وحسب اعتقادي أن وراء هذه التفجيرات بعض السياسيين الذين يقتلون القتيل 
ويمشون في جنازته لتحقيق مصالحهم التي لا تكتمل إلا بزعزعة الأمن في مدينة الموصل 

والله أعلم
.... 
أسف على الإطالة / عمر من الموصل​


----------



## antonius (3 مايو 2010)

> أخواني وأخواتي الكرام أعضاء المنتدى
> ويا اخي kemo.stars , ويا أخي antonius
> 
> ليس هناك مسلم ولا اي شخص عاقل يستهدف ويقتل ويفجر
> ...



نشكر مشاعرك...واحتراماً لدم الشهداء والجرحى..لن ارد اعلق على كلامك..
وانا معك...فليس غير الشيطان يحلل القتل!! ولكن هؤلاء الذين يرتكبون الجرائم...يفعلونها باسمكم...وان اردتم تبرئة اسمكم....عليكم التخلص منهم!! ومن فكرهم وعنفهم...
ولا تعزية بغير كلام الرب ووعوده التي تتحقق..
يونان الأصحاح 3 العدد 2 «قُمِ اذْهَبْ إِلَى* نِينَوَى الْمَدِينَةِ الْعَظِيمَةِ* وَنَادِ لَهَا الْمُنَادَاةَ الَّتِي أَنَا مُكَلِّمُكَ بِهَا». 
متى الأصحاح 12 العدد 41 رِجَالُ نِينَوَى سَيَقُومُونَ فِي الدِّينِ مَعَ هَذَا الْجِيلِ وَيَدِينُونَهُ *لأَنَّهُمْ تَابُوا* بِمُنَادَاةِ يُونَانَ وَهُوَذَا أَعْظَمُ مِنْ يُونَانَ هَهُنَا! 
إشعياء الأصحاح 11 العدد 16 *وَتَكُونُ سِكَّةٌ لِبَقِيَّةِ شَعْبِهِ الَّتِي بَقِيَتْ مِنْ أَشُّورَ* كَمَا كَانَ لإِسْرَائِيلَ يَوْمَ صُعُودِهِ مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ. 
إشعياء الأصحاح 19 العدد 25 بِهَا يُبَارِكُ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ قَائِلاً: مُبَارَكٌ شَعْبِي مِصْرُ *وَعَمَلُ يَدَيَّ أَشُّورُ* وَمِيرَاثِي إِسْرَائِيلُ». 
إشعياء الأصحاح 31 العدد 8 *وَيَسْقُطُ أَشُّورُ بِسَيْفِ غَيْرِ رَجُلٍ وَسَيْفُ غَيْرِ إِنْسَانٍ يَأْكُلُهُ فَيَهْرُبُ مِنْ أَمَامِ السَّيْفِ وَيَكُونُ مُخْتَارُوهُ تَحْتَ الْجِزْيَةِ*. 
هلموا يا كفّار....اننا لكم منتظرون....
ورسالتنا لكم....اسمعوها من فم ابن النور الذي يتكلم في الدقيقة السابعة من الفيديو هذا
http://www.ishtartv.com/vvideotv,273.html


----------



## Coptic Adel (3 مايو 2010)

*مفيش كلام يوصف الهمجية دي

ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا
*​


----------



## tamav maria (3 مايو 2010)

لقد حان الوقت ايها مسيحوا العراق للهتاف بصوتٍ قوي واحد.. لا للتفرقة.. لا للظلم.. لا للاضظهاد، 

تمنياتي ورجائي من الله بالشفاء والبلسم لكل جرحانا الاعزاء وتضرعنا للباري القدير ان يتغمد شهدائنا الابطال بجل رحمته... هؤلاء الابرياء الذين ستبقى نجومهم مضاءة في سماء العراق خالدة براقة.


----------



## al_7kym (3 مايو 2010)

*صور المصابين في الانفجار الذي استهدف الطلبة الجامعين المسيحيين في شمال العراق*

* صور المصابين في الانفجار الذي استهدف الطلبة الجامعين المسيحيين في شمال العراق*


http://www.mycopts.net/world_news/03-05-2010-1.htm


http://www.mycopts.COM​


----------



## al_7kym (3 مايو 2010)

*حصريا فيديوهات مزبحه الطلبه المسيحين في شمال العراق*

*حصريا فيديوهات مزبحه الطلبه المسيحين في شمال العراق*


http://www.mycopts.net/Islamic_terrorism/03-05-2010-2.htm



http://www.mycopts.COM​


----------



## hangel999 (3 مايو 2010)

ماقدرش اقول غير ان الله يعول الجميع


----------



## bashaeran (3 مايو 2010)

*رد: اشهيد و اكثر من 80 جريح في انفجاران يستهدفان طلبة مسيحيين*

"]تسلم ايدك على تكملة الموضوع والخبر ( هاوت بسيما رابا )


----------



## bashaeran (3 مايو 2010)

*رد: اشهيد و اكثر من 80 جريح في انفجاران يستهدفان طلبة مسيحيين*



kemo.stars قال:


> منكم لله يا مسلمين مش هتبطلو الغدر اللى فى دمكم ده
> وايه زنب البشر دى يحصل فيها كده حرام عليكم
> تعاله بقا يا رب لتحكم بالعدل



*بشكر مرورك واستكارك*


----------



## bashaeran (3 مايو 2010)

*رد: اشهيد و اكثر من 80 جريح في انفجاران يستهدفان طلبة مسيحيين*



antonius قال:


> انه  يوم حزن يا اخوة....
> لنرفع ايدينا ونصلي لاجل هؤلاء المساكين...الطلبة الجامعيين ابناء الرب...
> صبّر اهلهم يا رب واشفي جرحاهم ....
> انه حقاً عارٌ لا يلحقه عار .....اين انتم يا مسلمين؟ واحدة محجبة يقتلها معتوه في المانيا تقوم الدنيا ولا تقعد عليها....ولكن اصواتكم القذرة تخرس عندما يفجر اخوتكم المئات منّا ونحن اهل البلد وابناء السلام واعوانه منذ خلقنا!!!
> تباً لكم ....شياطينٌ خرس....تُظهِرون الطيبة نفاقاً وانتم والله تفرحون بهذه الاحداث الاجرامية بدليل عدم استنكاركم لها



*بشكر مرورك واستكارك*


----------



## bashaeran (3 مايو 2010)

*رد: شاهدوا ماذا فعل الارهابيين باخوتكم واخواتكم من ابناء النور في الموصل*

صلــوا لآجـــل راحـــة أنفــس شهدائنـــا.

         ومــع الاســف لم أرى أي رد أو شجــب من قبــل أعضــاء المنتــدى
         بالرغم من مرورهم على الموضــوع .

*بشكر مرورك واستنكارك*


----------



## bashaeran (3 مايو 2010)

*رد: شاهدوا ماذا فعل الارهابيين باخوتكم واخواتكم من ابناء النور في الموصل*

ألأرهاب + ألأحتلال + الفساد في الحكومة . = الحمل على الشعب المسكين . 


*بشكر مرورك واستنكارك*


----------



## bashaeran (3 مايو 2010)

bitar قال:


> *كم كانت الفاجعة *
> *وانا اشاهد البث المباشر داخل المستشفى*
> *بواسطة قناة عشتار*
> *وقول احد المصابيين*
> ...



*بشكر مرورك واستنكارك*


----------



## bashaeran (3 مايو 2010)

alcrusader قال:


> متى سينتهي بؤسنا مع الإسلام!@#
> الله  يسامحهم !@#




*بشكر مرورك واستنكارك*


----------



## bashaeran (3 مايو 2010)

OnZ_alhalim قال:


> حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل
> أن لله وأن إليه راجعون
> اللهم عليك بكل من كان وراء هذا التفجير الجبان . . . أمين اللهم أمين
> 
> ...


----------



## bashaeran (3 مايو 2010)

coptic adel قال:


> *مفيش كلام يوصف الهمجية دي
> 
> ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا
> *​




*بشكر مرورك واستنكارك*


----------



## bashaeran (3 مايو 2010)

netta قال:


> لقد حان الوقت ايها مسيحوا العراق للهتاف بصوتٍ قوي واحد.. لا للتفرقة.. لا للظلم.. لا للاضظهاد،
> 
> تمنياتي ورجائي من الله بالشفاء والبلسم لكل جرحانا الاعزاء وتضرعنا للباري القدير ان يتغمد شهدائنا الابطال بجل رحمته... هؤلاء الابرياء الذين ستبقى نجومهم مضاءة في سماء العراق خالدة براقة.




*بشكر مرورك واستنكارك*


----------



## bashaeran (3 مايو 2010)

hangel999 قال:


> ماقدرش اقول غير ان الله يعول الجميع



*بشكر مرورك واستنكارك*


----------



## bashaeran (3 مايو 2010)

*رد: حصريا فيديوهات مزبحه الطلبه المسيحين في شمال العراق*

*تسلم ايدك وتشكر *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (4 مايو 2010)

يا ساتر يارب 
إيه اللى بيحصل دا
و المهم إنهم بيفتخروا بالعملة السودا ديه
صحيح فخرهم فى خزيهم

ربنا يعزيكم يا أهالى الشهداء
ربنا يشفيكم يا ضحايا الارهاب


----------



## bashaeran (4 مايو 2010)

irini mahfouz قال:


> يا ساتر يارب
> إيه اللى بيحصل دا
> و المهم إنهم بيفتخروا بالعملة السودا ديه
> صحيح فخرهم فى خزيهم
> ...




*بشكر رائيك ومرورك الجميل واستنكارك*


----------



## besm alslib (4 مايو 2010)

*الاف المسيحيين يتظاهرون بعد انفجار سيارة مفخخة في شمال العراق*

*الاف المسيحيين يتظاهرون بعد انفجار سيارة مفخخة في شمال  العراق*​ 




​

 *
* 
*تظاهر الاف  المسيحيين الاثنين في مدينة الحمدانية في شمال العراق غداة هجوم استهدف  حافلة تنقل طلابا وموظفين مسيحيين اوقع قتيلا و80 جريحا.*

*وكتب على يافطات رفعت الى جانب اعلام  عراقية "لسنا اقلية اننا جزء من تركيبة الشعب العراقي" و"يا مالكي ضع حدا  لمأساة المسيحيين".*

*واستهدف الهجوم حافلة متجهة من مدينة  الحمدانية المسيحية الى جامعة الموصل (350 كلم شمال بغداد).*

*وصرح المهندس باسم سمير البالغ ال47 من  العمر لوكالة فرانس برس "ما يتعرض له المسيحيون هنا يشبه مجازر الارمن في  ظل السلطنة العثمانية. وتلزم حكومتنا الصمت لانها تريد رحيلنا".*

*من جهته قال نعمة نويل وهو في عقده الثالث  "المسيحيون دائما ضحايا في العراق. لا نطلب من الحكومة تسوية المشكلة  لانها عاجزة لكننا نتوجه الى الاسرة الدولية لتوقف دعم هذه الحكومة التي لا  تستطيع حماية المواطنين".*

*وفي تقرير نشر في تشرين الثاني/نوفمبر  اكدت منظمة العفو الدولية ان الاقليات خصوصا المسيحيين في شمال العراق  ضحايا جانبيين للنزاع بين العرب والاكراد على الاراضي المتنازع عليها  وللمتطرفين السنة ايضا.*

*وبين 14 و23 شباط/فبراير قتل ثمانية  مسيحيين في الموصل وضواحيها وبعد سبع سنوات على الغزو الاميركي للعراق لم  يبق سوى 550 الف مسيحي من اصل 800 الف كانوا يعيشون في هذا البلد.*




*الحمدانية  (العراق) (ا ف ب)*


*المصدر*​


----------



## shoshago (5 مايو 2010)

*مسيحيين*

*الهنا حى وجاى وهنرفع راية الصليب*

*فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق لكن ثقوا*

*انا قد غالبت العالم*


----------



## أَمَة (5 مايو 2010)

يا رب القوت ارحمنا
فليس لنا في الضيقات معين سواك.

اشفِ المصابين يا رب
وارحم شهداءك
ودواي جراح القلوب المنكسرة
وعزي الأهل المفجوعين

آمين​


----------



## جيلان (5 مايو 2010)

*بجد مش قادرة اوصف الحزن الى جوايا قد ايه لكن مش هقول غير ربنا يتصرف ويهدى عقول الناس دى*
*ويشفى المرضى وينهى الاضطهاد امين*
*ارحم اولااااااادك يارب*
*وعجبنى جدا كلام الشاب الى قال ربنا يسامحهم وده الفرق بنا وبينهم فعلا*
*ربنا يهدى*


----------



## bashaeran (6 مايو 2010)

*رد: الاف المسيحيين يتظاهرون بعد انفجار سيارة مفخخة في شمال العراق*



besm alslib قال:


> *الاف المسيحيين يتظاهرون بعد انفجار سيارة مفخخة في شمال  العراق*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*تسلم ايدك على تغية الخبروشكر على مساهمتك استنكارك رغم عدم التوضيح الخبرلا من الوسائل المرئية في العراق والكوردستان ما عدى قناة العشتار الفضائية .*


----------



## حمورابي (6 مايو 2010)

*في الواقع حينما أراد أحدهُم تفجير سيارة في نييورك تم اللقاء القبض عليه ِ بساعات . مع العلم نييورك كبيرة جداً . !! 
الحمدانية (بغديدا) . صغيرة جداً لاتكاد أن تكون شارع واحد في نييورك أرادوا تفجير قنبلة في المظاهرة التي حصلت قبل أيام . ولكن الفاعل أختفى والمتفجيرن الذين أرادوا تفجير الحافلة وقتل أكبر عدد مُمكن من الطلاب ولو أنهم قتلوا بالمعنى الرمزي الطالب او الطالبة الذي أصبح أعمى أو أطرش أو معوق . فلماذا الحياة بعد هذا . 
لم يتم اللقاء القبض أو حتى معرفة من فعل هذا الأمر . . . في الحقيقة أمر جداً غريب وعجيب . 
هذه الفتن كلها جاءت لأن الانسان أصبح ضعيف امام المال وتمكنت جهات من فصل بين المسيحيين أنفسهم 
بخدع كثيرة . ولهذا الموضوع حديث طويل . 
أتمنى للجرحى الشفاء العاجل . 
والصبر والسلوان لأهل رديف يوسف الشهيد . *


----------



## holiness (7 مايو 2010)

*فيديو حصري بخصوص طلاب المسيحيين في العراق*

بعد فاجعة كبيرة شاهدناها ​ 
وصلني هذا الفيديو من احد الاشخاص الذي يعيش في نفس المدينة ​ 
بصراحة ​ 
الفيديو هو سيعبر عن كلامي​ 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bI_4py9b1t8​ 
و انا اتساءل لماذا هذا التعتيم الاعلامي من جهه القنوات المسيحية بالاخص ؟؟ ​ 

الى حد الان ولا قناة مسيحية تطرقت الى هذا العمل الارهابي ​


اغلب القنوات العراقية مثل الشرقية , عشتار , البغدادية , العراقية​


نقلوا الخبر ​


و مواقع الكترونية مثل موقع عنكاوا و منتدى العراق الحر و غيرهم ​



على العموم ربنا كريم ​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 مايو 2010)

*رد: فيديو حصري بخصوص طلاب المسيحيين في العراق*

تأكد إن ربنا شايف و ح يتصرف بمعرفته


----------



## bashaeran (7 مايو 2010)

*بيان مجلس رؤساء الطوائف المسيحية في العراق بعد لقائهم عدد من طلبة ابناء شعبنا في بغديدا (قره قوش)


بعد اللقاء الذي جمع عدد من الطلبة بمجلس رؤساء الطوائف المسيحية في العراق والذي قدم خلاله الطلبة مذكرة طالبوا فيها الحكومة لأجراء تحقيق حول هذا الحادث الاجرامي الذي طالهم بالاضافة الى مطالبتهم بأجراء الامتحانات النهائية للطلبة في بغديدا (قره قوش) ومخاطبة حكومة اقليم كوردستان لاستضافة الطلبة لمدة سنة او سنتين لحين بناء جامعة في بغديدا (قره قوش) بالاضافة الى تعويض الطلبة المتضررين وتعويض مشروع نقل الطلبة للباصات التي تضررت نتيجة الحادث وبعد ان اطلع مجلس رؤساء الطوائف المسيحية في العراق على مطاليب الطلبة عقدوا اجتماعا طارئا صدره عنه البيان التالي:
*
http://www.ishtartv.com/viewarticle,28986.html


----------



## bashaeran (7 مايو 2010)

حمورابي قال:


> *في الواقع حينما أراد أحدهُم تفجير سيارة في نييورك تم اللقاء القبض عليه ِ بساعات . مع العلم نييورك كبيرة جداً . !!
> الحمدانية (بغديدا) . صغيرة جداً لاتكاد أن تكون شارع واحد في نييورك أرادوا تفجير قنبلة في المظاهرة التي حصلت قبل أيام . ولكن الفاعل أختفى والمتفجيرن الذين أرادوا تفجير الحافلة وقتل أكبر عدد مُمكن من الطلاب ولو أنهم قتلوا بالمعنى الرمزي الطالب او الطالبة الذي أصبح أعمى أو أطرش أو معوق . فلماذا الحياة بعد هذا .
> لم يتم اللقاء القبض أو حتى معرفة من فعل هذا الأمر . . . في الحقيقة أمر جداً غريب وعجيب .
> هذه الفتن كلها جاءت لأن الانسان أصبح ضعيف امام المال وتمكنت جهات من فصل بين المسيحيين أنفسهم
> ...


*اشكر جهودك اخي حمورابي وتغذية الموضوع اكثر وربنا يكون مع المخلصين له نعم اليوم الشعب المسيحي يعيش في حضيرة الذئاب فالله يكون في عونه .
والصبر والسلوان لأهل رديف يوسف الشهيد*


----------



## bashaeran (7 مايو 2010)

*رد: فيديو حصري بخصوص طلاب المسيحيين في العراق*



irini mahfouz قال:


> تأكد إن ربنا شايف و ح يتصرف بمعرفته



*اكيد ان الرب له كل السلطة والتدبير وربنا يخليك وشكرا لمرورك*


----------



## glory2010 (8 مايو 2010)

أول مره اخود بالي من هذا  دول موتترفين جبناء استهداف الأبرياء داه موش من الدين في شيء وربنا علي كول من يظليم ويقتل بريء من يقتل نفس بغير نفس فأن جزاءه جهنم وربينا يصبر اهل الضحايه


----------



## bashaeran (8 مايو 2010)

*رد: فيديو حصري بخصوص طلاب المسيحيين في العراق*



holiness قال:


> بعد فاجعة كبيرة شاهدناها ​
> وصلني هذا الفيديو من احد الاشخاص الذي يعيش في نفس المدينة ​
> بصراحة ​
> الفيديو هو سيعبر عن كلامي​
> ...


* اسهماتك دقيقة وربنا يباركك*


----------



## bashaeran (8 مايو 2010)

glory2010 قال:


> أول مره اخود بالي من هذا  دول موتترفين جبناء استهداف الأبرياء داه موش من الدين في شيء وربنا علي كول من يظليم ويقتل بريء من يقتل نفس بغير نفس فأن جزاءه جهنم وربينا يصبر اهل الضحايه


*  نشكر مشاركتك واستنكارك وربنا يباركك*


----------



## mayvol (8 مايو 2010)

*ليا النقمه انا اجازى يقول الرب *

*دمهم اكيد ربنا مش هيسيبه يروح هدر *​


----------



## bashaeran (8 مايو 2010)

mayvol قال:


> *ليا النقمه انا اجازى يقول الرب *
> 
> *دمهم اكيد ربنا مش هيسيبه يروح هدر *​



*شكرا لمشاركتك واستنكارك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 مايو 2010)

*حقيقى شىء يوجع القلب ويبكى العيون
ربنا يرحم من انتقل للفردوس ويتمم شفاء كل المصابين ويعزى كل القلوب
والرب يتصرف مع مرتكبى هذا الحادث الدموى الاثم​*


----------



## bashaeran (11 مايو 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *حقيقى شىء يوجع القلب ويبكى العيون
> ربنا يرحم من انتقل للفردوس ويتمم شفاء كل المصابين ويعزى كل القلوب
> والرب يتصرف مع مرتكبى هذا الحادث الدموى الاثم​*



*بشكر شعورك النبيل ربنا يباركك *


----------



## MAJI (11 مايو 2010)

مدينة الموصل حاليا وكر للاسلاميين والارهاب الاسلامي
مع الاسف المسلمون الموصليون سمحوا بوجودهم بينهم 
وبث افكارهم الشريرة من قتل واضطهاد لغير المسلمين .
واذا كان هذا الهجوم كبير وواضح فإن مسيحيي الموصل دائما يتعرضون للقتل والمضايقة من قبل هؤلاء المجرمين .

الموصل تحتاج الى يونان جديد ليتوبوا الى الرب 
وان رجع الرب عن غضبه عليهم قديما لانهم تابوا
اما الجدد فأشك في توبتهم
فسينزل غضبه عليهم هذه المرة 
للعلم الموصل كانت معظمها مسيحيين قبل الاحتلال الاسلامي لها.
ولان وصية المسيح لنا ان نحب اعدائنا
فلا يسعنا إلا ان ندعوا لهم بالتوبة 
ليخلصوا من غضب الرب


----------



## bashaeran (11 مايو 2010)

maji قال:


> مدينة الموصل حاليا وكر للاسلاميين والارهاب الاسلامي
> مع الاسف المسلمون الموصليون سمحوا بوجودهم بينهم
> وبث افكارهم الشريرة من قتل واضطهاد لغير المسلمين .
> واذا كان هذا الهجوم كبير وواضح فإن مسيحيي الموصل دائما يتعرضون للقتل والمضايقة من قبل هؤلاء المجرمين .
> ...



*بشكر مرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك*​


----------



## Alcrusader (12 مايو 2010)

الله يسامح هل مجرمين والقتلة أتباع إبليس
الله يسامحهم.
ما عنا إلا الإيمان والصبر والصلاة.
والله ما بيترك شعبه ومن بعد الديق بيئتي الفرج. 

والله يرحم يلي ماتوا.


----------



## bashaeran (12 مايو 2010)

alcrusader قال:


> الله يسامح هل مجرمين والقتلة أتباع إبليس
> الله يسامحهم.
> ما عنا إلا الإيمان والصبر والصلاة.
> والله ما بيترك شعبه ومن بعد الديق بيئتي الفرج.
> ...


*اكيد كل مل تفضلت به​**بشكر شعورك الجميل وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## حمورابي (14 مايو 2010)

*تحية

العجيب في الموضوع 

1- كل يوم تأتي سياراة ما تعرف ب (الشرطة) مع المنشأة الطلبة لنقلهم وتسلمهم من سيطرةالى أخرى في ذلك اليوم لم يكن أحد معهم بل قالوا لهم أذهبوا بنفسكم . !! 

2- كل يوم كانت تقف سياراة كبيرة لنقل مواد البناء من والى الموصل ولكن في ذلك اليوم ولا سيارة . !!!

3- حينما تم ألأنفجار وهرع الناس لنقل المصابيين . ما تعرف ب (الشرطة) قالت دعوهم هؤلاء كفرة . !! 

الناتج من المسؤول . !! ( ح . ك . و . م . ة . ) *


----------



## alpha&omega (14 مايو 2010)

موقف سلبي للقوات الامنية والجيش في السيطرة الثانية
وفي سؤال موقع "عنكاوا كوم" حول الموقف "السلبي" الذي ظهر به رجال الجيش والقوات الامنية في السيطرة الثانية، رد النجيفي ان " الملاحظات التي سجلها الطلبة بشأن تهميش القوات الامنية لهم قرب السيطرات سيتم فتح تحقيق بها"، مشيراً الى ان ذلك امر "مستهجن" من قبل تلك القوات التي كانت موجودة في نقطتي التفتيش لحظة وقوع الحادث.
وتحدث الطلبة للنجيفي عن الظروف التي احاطت بالحادث بعيد الانفجار ودور رجال الجيش "السلبي" في منع الطلبة من مساعدة زملائهم المصابين بل وضرب المدنيين الذين حاولوا مساعدتهم.
وأكد العديد من الطلبة ان عناصر من الجيش الذين كانوا متواجدين في السيطرة الثانية "الغير مشتركة" منعوا مساعدة الطلبة الجرحى وضربوا الطلبة الآخرين والمدنيين الذين حاولوا مساعدة زملائهم وقاموا بإطلاق العيارات النارية، لتخويف الطلبة من الإقتراب من زملائهم الجرحى.
واوضح الطلبة ان ما اثار "الشك والريبة" في نفوسهم وولد لديهم تساؤلات حول تعاون رجال الجيش مع الارهابيين في استهداف الطلبة هو خلو الطريق بين السيطرتين من السيارات وان العديد من المحال التجارية القريبة كانت مقفلة، مؤكدين ان ذلك لم يحصل "مطلقاً" في السابق.


----------



## bashaeran (14 مايو 2010)

حمورابي قال:


> *تحية
> 
> العجيب في الموضوع
> 
> ...



*اكيد من دون الشك اخي حمورابي ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## bashaeran (14 مايو 2010)

alpha&#969 قال:


> موقف سلبي للقوات الامنية والجيش في السيطرة الثانية
> وفي سؤال موقع "عنكاوا كوم" حول الموقف "السلبي" الذي ظهر به رجال الجيش والقوات الامنية في السيطرة الثانية، رد النجيفي ان " الملاحظات التي سجلها الطلبة بشأن تهميش القوات الامنية لهم قرب السيطرات سيتم فتح تحقيق بها"، مشيراً الى ان ذلك امر "مستهجن" من قبل تلك القوات التي كانت موجودة في نقطتي التفتيش لحظة وقوع الحادث.
> وتحدث الطلبة للنجيفي عن الظروف التي احاطت بالحادث بعيد الانفجار ودور رجال الجيش "السلبي" في منع الطلبة من مساعدة زملائهم المصابين بل وضرب المدنيين الذين حاولوا مساعدتهم.
> وأكد العديد من الطلبة ان عناصر من الجيش الذين كانوا متواجدين في السيطرة الثانية "الغير مشتركة" منعوا مساعدة الطلبة الجرحى وضربوا الطلبة الآخرين والمدنيين الذين حاولوا مساعدة زملائهم وقاموا بإطلاق العيارات النارية، لتخويف الطلبة من الإقتراب من زملائهم الجرحى.
> واوضح الطلبة ان ما اثار "الشك والريبة" في نفوسهم وولد لديهم تساؤلات حول تعاون رجال الجيش مع الارهابيين في استهداف الطلبة هو خلو الطريق بين السيطرتين من السيارات وان العديد من المحال التجارية القريبة كانت مقفلة، مؤكدين ان ذلك لم يحصل "مطلقاً" في السابق.




*اشكر مرورك الجميل واخر اخبار ​*


----------



## العراقي الغيور (23 مايو 2010)

ياخي انا من الموصل وصديقي فقد عينه اثناء تلك الحادثة واسال الله ان يرحمه هو واهله ولكن الغريب في هذا الحادث
1-كانت تاتي مع هذه الباصات قوة امريكية عراقية ولكن هذه القوة لم تاتي في يوم الحادث
2-الهجوم وقع في نقطتي تفتيش تابعة للبيشمركة الكردية فكيف لم يستطيعوا ان يصدوا الهجوم
واضيف لهذه المشاركة انه كان عدد الضحايا يتضاعف لولا انه مواطن اوقف الباصات الباقية محذرا من وجود عبوة ولكن مع الاسف لم يستطع ايقاف كل الباصات
والملخص لا علاقة باهالي الموصل ولا بالمسلمين بالحادث ولكنها السياسة القذرة التي ينتهجها حزب برزاني والطالباني من تهجير مسيحين الموصل الى كردستان لكسب اصواتهم الانتخابية


----------



## bashaeran (24 مايو 2010)

العراقي الغيور قال:


> ياخي انا من الموصل وصديقي فقد عينه اثناء تلك الحادثة واسال الله ان يرحمه هو واهله ولكن الغريب في هذا الحادث
> 1-كانت تاتي مع هذه الباصات قوة امريكية عراقية ولكن هذه القوة لم تاتي في يوم الحادث
> 2-الهجوم وقع في نقطتي تفتيش تابعة للبيشمركة الكردية فكيف لم يستطيعوا ان يصدوا الهجوم
> واضيف لهذه المشاركة انه كان عدد الضحايا يتضاعف لولا انه مواطن اوقف الباصات الباقية محذرا من وجود عبوة ولكن مع الاسف لم يستطع ايقاف كل الباصات
> والملخص لا علاقة باهالي الموصل ولا بالمسلمين بالحادث ولكنها السياسة القذرة التي ينتهجها حزب برزاني والطالباني من تهجير مسيحين الموصل الى كردستان لكسب اصواتهم الانتخابية




*للاسف معلوماتك غير كاملة وغير اكيدة لم تكن هناك اي نقطة التفتيش كوردية واريد ان اوضح لك بما يحس به المسيحين في مناطق المسيطرة من قبل اكراد كوردستان ولنا الفخر الكبير بان نعيش مع الاكراد بدون ازعاج او المشاكل بل بالعكس بيننا غاية الاحترام واذا كنت من اهل الموصل عندي احترام لك لكن لم تقفوا بوجه الارهاب وخاصة انتم مسولون عن مقتل مطران فرج رحو والاب رغيد ) اتمنى لك كل سلام المسيح ويخفرا لكم ان كنتم صادقين . امين​*


----------



## MAJI (24 مايو 2010)

اخي العراقي الغيور.
الاكراد معروفون بعدم التعصب الديني.
وان وجد فيهم متعصب فتعصبه لا شئ مقارنة بسني مصلاوي.
وكل هجمة واضطهاد لمسيحيي الموصل نسمع المصلاوي السني يتهم الاكراد به.
ولان الجاني لا يعلن مسؤوليته عن هذه الجرائم
فهو اعلان ضمني منه انها اعمال غير شريفة وإلا لكان افتخر بها
ففي الموصل نفسيات اسمحلي ان اقولها بصراحة نفسيات مريضة
وليس الان بل من زمان حين يدخل طفل مسيحي في منطقة (حارة)مسلمة
يصرخون الاطفال المسلمون 
كافر كافر كافر ويرمونه بالحجارة
فمن اين جاء الاطفال بهذا الكره للمسيحي ؟من تعاليم اهلهم طبعا.
والان امتداد للماضي وينطبق عليهم المثل القائل
(هذاك الغيم ،جاب هلمطر ) معناه(ذلك الغيم اتى بهذا المطر)


----------



## bashaeran (24 مايو 2010)

maji قال:


> اخي العراقي الغيور.
> الاكراد معروفون بعدم التعصب الديني.
> وان وجد فيهم متعصب فتعصبه لا شئ مقارنة بسني مصلاوي.
> وكل هجمة واضطهاد لمسيحيي الموصل نسمع المصلاوي السني يتهم الاكراد به.
> ...



*بشكر مشاركتك وربنا يرعاك​*


----------

